# lights in spawning tank



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you leave the lights on all night for the pair in the spawning tank if they have not done anything yet or shut them off?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

atteb said:


> Do you leave the lights on all night for the pair in the spawning tank if they have not done anything yet or shut them off?


I keep a low light on at night, and usually by the time I wake up they have eggs


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you....:-D


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

My bettas does the same thing for about a week already they havent tangle up and sqeez the baby out. But my male king made alot of bubble nest. But for some reason the female aint ready. What can I do to make her ready for spawning with the male? food? if so what sort of food do I feed her? and him? is Black worm okay?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Black worms are great IMO. However, remember that your bettas are individuals, and they will spawn or not spawn no matter what you do. Sometimes it just doesn't work out. That being said, just be patient, sometimes it takes several days.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I stay on my normal photoperiod and feeding schedule- before, during and after spawning.....even when he has eggs/fry...I turn my lights off at their regular time......fish have a sense organ called a "_Lateral line_" that functions somewhat like echo location-you can leave the lights on too...either is fine-more personal choice than a need.

I have one male that won't spawn until the lights are turned off-odd little fella...lol.....


----------

